# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Smartscreen will squeeze small software developers

## esposito

Apparently, I'm not the only "small software developer" who is complaining about Smartscreen (the new security filter shipping with Windows 8):

http://www.istartedsomething.com/201...-desktop-apps/

----------


## mbutler755

When Windows 8 was still in Beta, I was tasked with ensuring the enterprise app I just built for my previous employer would work before my departure. It must have take me 30 frustrating minutes before I realized Smart Screen was screwing me over.

----------


## Justin M

It is just a scam to pay Microsoft to you on the "nice" list.

----------

